# Dam is Black, Sire is Bi-colour... what is the likelihood of bi pups?



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello, I'm not sure if the answer for this lies elsewhere on the forum...

I'm possibly getting another GSD pup next summer (I say 'possibly' because the breeder isn't necessarily going to breed yet; she wants finish the potential sire's tracking first). 

The dam (Sezky) is a solid black, and both her parents were also blacks. The potential sire (Pavel) is a bi-colour, his dam was black and his sire was a bi. I believe black is recessive (so two blacks would only produce black pups). Pavel would carry one recessive black (since his dam being black, must have two alleles for it), Sezky would only have black alleles (since she is a black herself). This means that there is a possibility for black pups (as Pavel has at least one black allele), but also bi pups (since black is recessive and must have two black alleles present)? Or are there other factors that determine whether a dog appears bi?

I apologize, it's been a long time since I took my basic genetics class! 

I REALLY want a bi-colour. In the end though, I'm more concerned with the pups personality, etc... but bi-colours are beautiful (ok, almost all GSDs are beautiful to me )


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It sounds like you have it right. Blacks and bi's.


----------

